# 95 240sx KA24 Auto tranny turbo charger Question. Help please.



## Calvary (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi, I have a 1995 240sx with the original ka24de engine with an auto tranny. I want to add a turbo charger and etc and want to boost my HP to about 300. Some people including heavythrottle.com told me that with an auto tranny 300hp would blow my tranny. Then again other people including 240sxmotoring told me it'll be fine up to 300hp. I was wondering if with an auto tranny I can install a turbo charger and get it to 300hp without blowing my tranny. I will be using my car for everyday purpose, I was wondering is there any turbo charger out there that's 50 state legal, that'll pass emissions and state inspection? I live in New York by the way. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## shrekxp90 (Sep 1, 2005)

*turbo and trans....*



Calvary said:


> Hi, I have a 1995 240sx with the original ka24de engine with an auto tranny. I want to add a turbo charger and etc and want to boost my HP to about 300. Some people including heavythrottle.com told me that with an auto tranny 300hp would blow my tranny. Then again other people including 240sxmotoring told me it'll be fine up to 300hp. I was wondering if with an auto tranny I can install a turbo charger and get it to 300hp without blowing my tranny. I will be using my car for everyday purpose, I was wondering is there any turbo charger out there that's 50 state legal, that'll pass emissions and state inspection? I live in New York by the way. Thanks for the help guys



Hi, i have owned a few 240's 2 with the ka and one with an sr20det and with the sr i was pushin around 300 horse.... you will blow your trans i went through three of them in 6 months. the ka tranny is the exact same.. it bolts up to the sr. they were all auto's. as far as the turbo go's there probly isnt one that is 50 state legal unless it comes stock.


----------



## lil_nismo (Sep 1, 2005)

theres alot of places that sell kits for that like http://www.import-autoperformance.com/index.htm

http://dave_240sx.tripod.com/240sxdaperformance/id6.html


----------



## Calvary (Aug 31, 2005)

lil_nismo said:


> theres alot of places that sell kits for that like http://www.import-autoperformance.com/index.htm
> 
> http://dave_240sx.tripod.com/240sxdaperformance/id6.html




Um, I don't think those turbos u linked me to will pass emissions hence making them street illegal in New york


----------

